

Flappy Bird Is Back? - kevin818
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/flappy-bird-new-season/id830258023?mt=8

======
mikeleeorg
According to some of the commenters, this appears to be yet another knock-off.
Here is what one commenter wrote:

 _For those of you who still say this is actually Dong Nyguen who made this
game, I 'm afraid you're sorely mistaken. Click on his name. While Dong Nyguen
took the application "Flappy Bird" off the App Store, his other games, "Super
Ball Juggling" and "Shuriken Block" still remain. Therefore, when you click on
his name, the other applications should appear on the menu of other
applications made by the same creator. They do not, yet still appear on the
App Store search tab. As it turns out, the real Dong Nyguen account still
exists — But with no Flappy Bird: New Season. Therefore, this is not Dong
Nyguen, and you are, in actuality, being tricked._

